# INCREDIBLE PHOTOS FROM RIO



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

1-








Aerial Views of the city 

2 -








Aerial Views of the city 

3 -








Copacabana Beach

4 -








Copacabana Beach and Sugar Loaf Mountain

5 -








Copacabana Beach

6 -









Botafogo bay 

7 -








Christ Redeemer Staty

8 -








Sugar Loaf Mountain

9 -








Botafogo and Corcovado Mountain

10 -








Botafogo Beach

11 -








Leme and Copacabana beach

12 -








Looking down on the Sáo Joáo Batista Cemetery

13 -








Corcovado mountain and the Christ Redeemer Staty

14 -








Aerial Views of the Guanabara bay

15 -








Copacabana by night

16 -








Corcovado by night

17 -








Vermelha Beach

18 -








City

19 -








Botafogo Beach

20 -








Copacabana Palace Hotel

21 -








Happy New Year - Niterói

22 -








Copacabana Palace Hotel by night

23 -








Fiscal Island and the castle

24 -








General Tibúrcio Square - Urca

25 -








Sugar Loaf Mountain

26 -








The Christ Redeemer Staty

27 -








To Sugar Loaf top

28 -








Finger of God Mountain

29 -








Downtown

30 -








Botafogos bay

31 -








Botafogo

32 -








Gávea

33 -








São Conrado Beach and Gávea mouintain

34 -








Residencial zone

35 -








Sugar Loaf mountain

36 -








Sugar Loaf mountain

37 -








Contemporary Art Museum - Niterói

38 -









Botanical Garden


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

39 -








Downtown

40 -








Downtown

41 -








View from Urca

42 -








Quitandinha Hotel - Petrópolis

43 -








Quitandinha Hotel - Petrópolis

44 -








Petrópolis - Rio

45 -








Petrópilis - Rio

46 -








Quitandinha Hotel bi night- Petrópolis

47 -








Rio-Niterói bridge


----------



## citycentre (Dec 18, 2005)

Great shots. What a beautiful setting. I want to go so badly!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

*OH MY GOD * :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:

@ Kalipso :applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)

Wonderful!!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

brizile city, nice


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Very nice pics of this deverse city! The Copacabana ones are very impressive. Even though I was several times there it's always fascinating to see this density 

Do you also have some of Rocinha and the barroque city of Parati (very beautiful town!)?


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> Very nice pics of this deverse city! The Copacabana ones are very impressive. Even though I was several times there it's always fascinating to see this density
> 
> Do you also have some of Rocinha and the barroque city of Parati (very beautiful town!)?


*
Yes Kuesel....here is Rocinha and Parati*

48 -








Rocinha

49 -








Rocinha

50 -








City of Parati - RJ

51 -








City of Parati - RJ

52 -








City of Parati

53 -








City of Paraty

54 -








Parati - RJ

55 -








Parati - RJ

56 -








Parati - RJ


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*MORE FROM RIO*

57 -








Barra da Tijuca beach

58 -








View from Sugar-Loaf mountain

59 -








Cristal Palace - Petrópolis - RJ

60 -








São Conrado beach - Rio de Janeiro

61 -








Parati - RJ

62 -








Urca - Rio de Janeiro

63 -








Fiscal Island and the castle


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

64 -








Botafogo view from Sugar Loaf mountain - Rio de Janeiro

65-








Rodrigo de Freitas Lagoon - Rio

66 -








Urca - Rio de Janeiro

67 -








Gávea Mountain - Rio de Janeiro

68 -









69 -









70 -








São Conrado beach - Rio

71 -








The Corcovado Mountain

72 -








Aerial View

73 -








Barra da Tijuca

74 -








Guanabara bay

75 -








Sugar Loaf Mountain

76 -








Vermelha Beach - Urca

77 -








Barra da Tijuca Beach

78 -








Fiscal Island

79 -








Dois Irmãos Mountain

80 -








Fountain - Rio de Janeiro

81 -









Santa Marcelina School - Alto da Boa Vista - Rio

82 -








Metropolitan Catedral - Rio

83 -








Catedral by night

84 -








Urca - Rio de Janeiro

85 -








Nuclear power plant - Angra dos Reis - Rio de janeiro


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Amazing.


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*RIO - DOWNTOWN*

85 -









86 -








Art Contemporany Museum - Niterói - RJ

87 -









88 -









89 -









90 -









91 -









92 -









93 -









94 -









95 -









96 -









97 -









98 -









99 -









100 -









101 -









102 -









103 -









104 -









105 -









106 -









107 -









108 -









109 -









110 -









111 -


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

valeu como sempre cara


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

:nuts: OMG!! I wanna go!! I wanna go!! :nuts:


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Bella, Bella!


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

So unique landscape. amazing...


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I miss so much Rio


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Wonderful city
Mountains, sea, beaches, beautiful city... this must be heaven on earth


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

PHOTOS OF RIO DE JANEIRO,. AND OTHERS CITIES OF THE STATE OF RIO.

VERY NICE


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Kalipso said:


> 85 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reactor in the foreground looks like a German one. Has anybody the story about that plant?


----------

